# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Внезапно закрывается браузер гугл хром

## Vladimirkud

Привет друзья подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблему? Дело в том что у меня почему то примерно раз в час сам по себе закрывается браузер гугл хром (ошибка указана в скриншотах) У меня стоит касперский. Проверил, вирусов нету, в исключение брендмауэра гугл добавлен. Полная переустановка браузера тоже ни к чему не привела/

За ранее благодарю!
 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макс_1

у меня тоже такой было как-то, перешел на оперу.. достало

----------


## Сергей Францев

У меня было подобное. Когда играю в онлайн игрушки на сайте http://automaiko.com/bananas-go-bahamas/ Постоянно вылетает браузер и пишет аварийное закрытия браузера.

----------

